# best guides



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

What in your opinions are the best guides for throwing braided lines? Price, style, weight, and available sizes?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

What type of rod are you building, casting or spinning, weight range?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

the rainshadow mag bass building it casting, with the grip that is in the mail.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Well if I was building it and not concerned with price I would use the amtack ringlock Titan, NIRLC in a 12,10,6 to the tip.They are titanium and have a nanolite ring, The weight is honestly overrated, with teh difference between steel and Ti, I dont think anyone could feel the difference in weight on a built rod by holding it.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

a little too rich for my blood.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I was looking at these but I can not find a size 6 anywhere.

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Ceramic-Aluminum-Oxide/CER-Spin-Cast-Guides


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

mudhole shipping rates SUCK.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

TRY HERE acidrod.com BNLG612-7 guides 12-10-8-6-6-6-6 $5.45
and the shippings not bad

Braid friendly been using them for years


----------

